# First Pepper Mill



## cabomhn (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been busy today working and I made my first pepper mill. This is the first of many of Kevin's blanks that I hope will be turned into christmas gifts, etc. Let me know what you think!

[attachment=10362]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice! I love the shape, and the wood is not so ugly either.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 7, 2012)

awesome job


----------



## BarbS (Sep 7, 2012)

That is Really a Very Fine Peppermill! I have yet to try one of those........


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it looks fantastic. If you are looking for people to be on your Christmas list, count me in.  Absolutely beautiful work. I love the shape.


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2012)

NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## brown down (Sep 7, 2012)

outstanding work. gotta love kevins FBE


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt - Super JOb ! That will make a fine Christmas present!
Scott


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know why exactly, but I really like the shape of this............Great work!

Don't suppose you could provide us a link for the mechanics of it as well as your opinion of them???


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice. I've done a couple of hundred mills and I really like you pattern. Well designed and well done.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 8, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: OK I got to ask when do you atually  for class  Looking good Matt keep up the great wok my friend
> Roy



Well I normally do most of my work between the times of 10 pm and 3 in the morning, that's just when I work the best and when I"m most focused (when no one else is awake to distract me ) :rofl2:


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 8, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> I don't know why exactly, but I really like the shape of this............Great work!
> 
> Don't suppose you could provide us a link for the mechanics of it as well as your opinion of them???



I bought this set from craft supplies USA (woodturner's catalog). I think it was around $10 or so. So far everything works really smoothly without any issues. I haven't gotten to use it yet but it is working "dry" without any issues and was easy to install into the mill. I'll get to test it out next weekend when I head back home and make some dinner for my parents!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

Matt, I just LOVE that shape. I intend to mimic it (as best I can). Thanks for showing us!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2012)

What can I say that hasen't already been said, except I love it, beautiful!


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 8, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> > :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: OK I got to ask when do you atually  for class  Looking good Matt keep up the great wok my friend
> ...


Nice turning of FBE. Do you run around the shop at 1:00 am with only a doo rag like :wasntme: If that is the case, we don't need pictures.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well fortunately for my studies, the woodshop is closed at 10 pm every night and opens at either 10 am or 2 pm depending on the day. Helps prevent me from going ALL the time.  And for conduct reasons, I am forced to remain fully clothed. :rofl2:


Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Very cool!!!!

I have a bunch of those blanks that I got from Kevin and I'm dying to turn some. I turned a honey locust PM the other day. It turned out okay but Im still not comfortable enough to risk a piece of my way cool FBE!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Very cool!!!!
> 
> I have a bunch of those blanks that I got from Kevin and I'm dying to turn some. I turned a honey locust PM the other day. It turned out okay but Im still not comfortable enough to risk a piece of my way cool FBE!!!


Compared to that honey locust the fbe is much softer and works really nice.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive only turned the FBE on pens but it did turn very nice.

I'm going to glue up a maple and walnut blank and turn it into a PM. If I am successful with that one, I'll chuck up a piece of FBE. I need to get a couple spun for Christmas gifts.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Very cool!!!!
> 
> I have a bunch of those blanks that I got from Kevin and I'm dying to turn some. I turned a honey locust PM the other day. It turned out okay but Im still not comfortable enough to risk a piece of my way cool FBE!!!



That's part of the reason why I chose this blank for my first one, so I knew I couldn't screw it up because I would be loosing a really nice blank! It's just an encouragement to try to perform your best and not think "if I mess this up it will be alright."


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 9, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Hey guys, I've been busy today working and I made my first pepper mill. This is the first of many of Kevin's blanks that I hope will be turned into christmas gifts, etc. Let me know what you think!



That's beautiful, how long did it take from start to finish 
Catherine


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 9, 2012)

HillybillyGirl said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I've been busy today working and I made my first pepper mill. This is the first of many of Kevin's blanks that I hope will be turned into christmas gifts, etc. Let me know what you think!
> ...



This took me a few hours from start to finish, I feel like it will probably take a little less time in the future. :rofl2:


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 9, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> HillybillyGirl said:
> 
> 
> > cabomhn said:
> ...


 Dad said hes going to teach me next week to turn a bowl then from there to hollow forums when I have a feel for the edges of the tools, said I had to learn to sharpen tools first tho before I can start


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 9, 2012)

HillybillyGirl said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > HillybillyGirl said:
> ...




Awesome! You will love it. Just don't be frustrated and always work through things with an open mind and work hard to take advice. Good luck! Post some pictures when you make your first bowl.


----------

